# The Sensel Morph (and Roli Seaboard Block)



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 23, 2018)

I keep hearing more and more about the Sensel Morph. Has anybody here tried it?



While Roli is the standard for MPE, the Sensel Morph, which its swappable overlays have some definite advantages. It can be used as a drum pad that can be hit with sticks, a music production overlay, as well as a piano. Not to mention video editing, drawing, even typing. The price is $299, like the Seaboard (but it doesn't come with software like the Roli does. For $329 you can get the 3 music overlays.





And the piano overlay has some useful buttons.





Because it’s so open-ended, it strikes me as a product that could get better and better. On the other hand, the Roli has been around for awhile and we know it works well. Also, they are hooked up with Apple, they are unlikely to go out of business. Sensel is a very young company, although they have 10 million in funding.

I was planning to get a Seaboard Block sometime this year, but on another forum, two people complained about the glue holding the top rubber layer peeling back too easily. Has anybody had this problem? I guess it’s a reason to get a case.


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 23, 2018)

I love the Seaboard block. It's the way it feels that is a major part of the appeal. Plus, the ROLI software is well worth it, too. I'm more excited to see how and where ROLI innovate than to hope on board with Sensel (not that I can't do both). But I haven't played the Sensel yet and until I tried the Seaboard, I was pretty skeptical about MPE. No longer. I just want MPE to be adapted by the developers faster.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 24, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> I love the Seaboard block. It's the way it feels that is a major part of the appeal. Plus, the ROLI software is well worth it, too. I'm more excited to see how and where ROLI innovate than to hope on board with Sensel (not that I can't do both). But I haven't played the Sensel yet and until I tried the Seaboard, I was pretty skeptical about MPE. No longer. I just want MPE to be adapted by the developers faster.



Agreed! After adapting my playing style for the Seaboard, I'm loving every second of it. I just want all developers to update their programs to use MPE. Now.


----------



## xanderscores (Nov 11, 2019)

Yesterday I stumbled upon Sensel Morph. It seems like a cool edition to my small-spaced studio. I could imagine using the music production overlay for keyswitching and various faders.

Has anyone used it already? Does it work well with Cubase on PC (Win10)?


----------

